

Claim your publications on Google Scholar and track citations - john_horton
http://googlescholar.blogspot.com/2011/07/google-scholar-citations.html

======
gms
As difficult as this is, what I'd really like from Google Scholar is being
able to ask it "What is the state of the art on X?" where X could be 'document
classification' or whatever, and in return I'd get ranked answers. Ranking by
number of citations doesn't quite give you that.

